# Bsd & nc10



## alnazm (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi ,
I'm new in the Unix BSD world, I have installed the release 8 on an nc10  for a test, it work brilliantly but when I type `pciconf -lv`, the 3gvodafone undetected! any ideas?


----------



## mav@ (Mar 5, 2010)

Many (all?) 2G/3G modems use USB connection, not PCI.
Cardbus one that I have just includes own PCI->USB controller.


----------



## alnazm (Mar 5, 2010)

when I start the kde interface there is noway to set the  network manager or find any network utilities, I already have the novamedia launcher2net linux package can help ?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 5, 2010)

You will need to configure it by hand. The KDE/GNOME network manager is too Linux specific and usually doesn't work.


----------



## alnazm (Mar 5, 2010)

How to do that ,I'm just  junior  .


----------



## SirDice (Mar 5, 2010)

alnazm said:
			
		

> How to do that ,I'm just  junior  .



That's why we have the handbook:
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/


----------

